# selling golden vale shares



## buster mammy (18 Oct 2012)

my mother signed over above shares to me in 2009 she was an old age pensioner and not liable for tax if i wanted to sell these shares now am i liable for cgt even though they were a gift, my mother has since deceased so i cant even prove they were a gift and if i sell through aib do i have to pay stamp duty through them or do i sort all out when deal is done! any advice appreciated


----------



## tyoung (19 Oct 2012)

GV were bought by Kerry in 2001. Your mother should have been notified and offered Kerry shares or cash.
See here.
http://www.kerrygroup.com/news1_page.asp?id=26
I think the shares would become part of your mothers estate.
I would start by contacting Kerry.
http://www.kerrygroup.com/page.asp?pid=135


----------



## buster mammy (19 Oct 2012)

thanks for reply i have actually found the cert and they are kerry shares and they are in my name so do they still have to go back into estate and what are the tax implications if i sell and devide amonst members of family ie brothers and sisters after deducting cost of funeral my mother had early alzeimers and wanted me too keep them safe for her burial but i want to sort tax before doing anything thanks again


----------



## Dermot (19 Oct 2012)

If the shares were in your name prior to your mothers death they are not part of her estate. They are yours. How did they come into your name without you knowing anything about them. Contact Kerry Group as per tyoung's link and see what they are worth. Then you can think about CGT


----------



## Dermot (19 Oct 2012)

Sorry I did not realise that they were actually Kerry shares. You will need to contact a broker or bank. The shares are worth approx €40.00 each today


----------

